# pure thrusting systems



## moromoro (Mar 28, 2003)

has any one out there also trained in a pure knife thrusting system??

thanks 

terry


----------



## arnisador (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *has any one out there also trained in a pure knife thrusting system?? *



Not me. What would be an example of one? A stilletto system?


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 28, 2003)

John J can correct me but I think Kalis Illustrisimo has an subsystem that uses poking as well.


----------



## moromoro (Mar 29, 2003)

What would be an example of one? A stilletto system?


what is a stilletto system?


what i mean is not entirely a pure trusting system or subsystem but one which utilises a majority of thrusts over slashes and cuts..


----------



## arnisador (Mar 29, 2003)

The stilletto is principally a stabbing weapon, which is why I asked.


----------



## John J (Mar 31, 2003)

Palusut is absolutely correct. The knife methods of the Ilustrisimo system known in it's present form as Tulisan, uses predominantly thrusts. Everything we do from either a dueling perspective to offensive use relies heavily on it. 

From feints to forced entries and openings, all are followed by thrusts. Thrusts are used simultaneously with counters. Slashes, pull and impact cuts are for the more exposed areas (face & neck) or limbs. Again, a thrust will follow in many instances. The same rule applies to reverse grip.

Tulisan is not impressive to look at from the outside. However, it can be easily learned, fairly simple to use and rather difficult to defend. This is what appeals to me and IMOwhat counts!


----------



## moromoro (Apr 1, 2003)

thanks


----------

